# How to configure Outlook for rediff, yahoo, etc.



## Akshay (Feb 16, 2006)

I want to configure my outlook to chk mail from my yahoo, rediff, gmail a/c, etc. But I do not hav the settings for it (server, addr, etc.) How to go abt it and whr to get d settings from?... kindly help.

(Posted in tutorial sec. coz gues many ppl r lookin for it and really need a full fledged tutorial on how to configure)


----------



## vijay_7287 (Feb 16, 2006)

wrong section should be in QNA


reporting....


----------



## Akshay (Feb 16, 2006)

read d last line carefully.... i have writtn d reason for posting it here... need a FULL FLEDGED TUTORIAL on how to configure.


----------



## digen (Feb 16, 2006)

@OP 
Dude post in the appropriate section will ya?
Thread Moved

EDIT:If you want a tutorial for it,then post it in Request for Tutorials thread.


----------

